# Subrosa Malum Street Komplettbike



## crmo_basher (29. September 2007)

Hey,

weiß einer näheres über dieses Bike?

Subrosa Malum Street
Custom designed Frame / Fork / Bar
100% 4130 CroMo Frame/Fork/Handlebars
Intergrated Headset
Sealed Bearing Mid Bottom Bracket
Tubular 3pc.CroMo Cranks
25-9 Micro Gearing
48H / 14mm Sealed Cassette Hub
Shadow Interlock V2 Chain
36H Sealed 3/8 Front Hub
Alloy Rims
Custom Subrosa Seat
Shadow Finger Banger Grips
Shadow Undertone Tires
Shadow Alfred Seatpost Clamp

SUGGESTED RETAIL: $449.99 USD
Prices will differ worldwide











Hab´n bißchen auf der webpage und unter the comeup gesucht aber konnte nichts darüber finden ab wann das gute Stück verfügbar ist confused: ).
Was haltet Ihr davon?
Wenn ich den Preis mal so nehme und umrechne würd ich ja bei EUR 350,- liegen (schlecht umgerechnet, eigentlich 315,-).

Klingt eigentlich sehr verlockend und die Shadow und Subrosa Kombi würde mir grundsätzlich gefallen.


----------



## crmo_basher (3. Oktober 2007)

finde irgendwie kein größeres Foto von der Streetversion...preislich wirds dann wohl doch eher bei nem 1:1 usd/eur verhätnis liegen(rsp. teurer).

kitchen-bike 519,- EUR
enjoybmx 349,-GBP


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hertener (3. Oktober 2007)

http://www.bigboysports.de/katalog/subrosabikes2008/malumstreet.bmp

499,- bei BBS

subrosabrand


----------



## crmo_basher (5. Oktober 2007)

Danke Hertener, mal´n Bild, auf dem man was erkennen kann 
eigentlich schickes Gefährt


----------



## Hertener (5. Oktober 2007)

> eigentlich schickes Gefährt


Yo. War bei mir in die engere Auswahl mit dem 2008er AOS gerutscht, weil mir die 2008er WTPs nicht so gelegen kamen. (Also, das Trust, wenn es mit 20,5er Oberrohr kommen würde, hätte mir da gefallen.)
Nun habe ich mich aber für Einzelteile entschieden. Da kann ich mir dann den Rahmen nach meinem persönlichen Geschmack aussuchen.


----------



## simflex (1. November 2007)

Hi hab maln bisschen rumgesucht. hab mir das bike bestellt. ist ab mitte november verfügar.. also in ca. 2 wochen.
hier ne geupdatete partliste:

FRAME MATERIAL 
100%  4130 CroMo
TT LENGTH 
20.5" 
HEADTUBE ANGLE 
74,5
SEAT TUBE ANGLE 
71
CHAIN STAY LENGTH 
13.75"
BB HT
11.6"
FORK
100%  4130 CroMo
HEADSET
Integrated
STEM
Forged Alloy Front Load w/ Subrosa Graphic
GYRO
No
HANDLEBAR
7.5" 4130 CroMo/ 2pc Design
GRIPS
Shadow Banger 
BRAKES
Tektro 907
LEVER 
Tekro Alloy
CRANKS 
175mm Heat Treated Tubular CroMo
BB
19mm Mid Sealed Bearing
PEDALS 
Wellgo B-81 , CroMo Spindle 
SPROCKET
25T Alloy w/ Subrosa Graphic 
CHAIN
Shadow Interlock V2
FRONT HUB
Alloy 3/8" 36H Low Profile Sealed Bearing
REAR HUB
Alloy 14mm 48H Sealed Cassette
DRIVER
9T 1pc CroMo
FRONT RIM 
Alloy 36H
REAR  RIM 
Alloy 48H
FRONT TIRE 
Shadow Belter 2.1

REAR TIRE 
Shadow Undertone 1.85
SEAT 
Custom Subrosa 
SEAT POST 
Steel Micro Adjust 25.4
SEAT POST CLAMP
Shadow Alfred
PEGS 
4" Steel ( 1pair)

WEIGHT		 11.50 Kg 


Ich hab mir noch nen FC einbaun lassen und werds wohl Brakeless fahren. 
Isn sehr schönes Bike meiner Meinung nach. Und bei dem Preis mehr doer weniger unschlagbar.


----------

